# German mineral water?found in ocean



## redsoxvw (Apr 8, 2007)

My father was a fisherman for some years and fished off the coast of new england, on one trip they pulled up this old bottle fromthe ocean floor, Ive done a little research and believe its a mineral water jug from germany, the bottle reads 

 Rhenser mineralbrunnen 
 rhensa.rhein 
 Deutschland.
 Germany
 and is stamped with a crown and a seal. I would really like to find out the history of it as we find it amazing it came up from the bottom of the ocean in pretty good shape.Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## redsoxvw (Apr 8, 2007)

heres another pic


----------



## HunterGatherer (Apr 8, 2007)

They're still in business, apparently. Teh page below is translated, but it appears that bottle could be quite old indeed.
 http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.rhenser.de/&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3DRhenser%2Bmineralbrunnen%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26channel%3Ds%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26hs%3DPyf%26sa%3DG


----------



## redsoxvw (Apr 8, 2007)

That gave a pretty intresting history on the company, thanks for the link, from what I got, it could be between 1584 -1857???? LOL this thing has been kicking around the house for 20 years and came from the bottom of the ATLANTIC ocean, and its still in good shape, thanks again hopefully we can pin point its dates


----------



## LC (Apr 9, 2007)

I thought those containers dated around 1880-1900. I used to dig quite a few of them in a dump of that age years ago. I do not remember if any of them were of that name though.


----------



## TROG (Apr 9, 2007)

This bottle would definitely have held Mineral Waters and does date from around the 1870-1900 period as L C has stated and are a relatively common bottle that originate in Germany or Holland and were marketed by many different companies.Some of these especially from Holland also were used for Gin.


----------



## LC (Apr 9, 2007)

I could definitely be wrong on the dates on that TROG. The ones I found were in a dump dating 1880-1900. I guess they could be from another age. What age do you think they came from?


----------



## TROG (Apr 9, 2007)

L C and redsoxvw,

 I have seen these bottles from earlier than the 1870,s and they tend to be much cruder in the making so would be certain that this bottle is in the 1870 - 1900 period and would think more than likely that it is closer to  1890 - 1900


----------



## LC (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for the reply TROG. From my own experience as stated, I found mine in a 1880-1900 dump. Without doubt they could be older. I have several of these put up some place in the garage. One of them is quite crude, looks like someone took it while it was still hot and plyable and actually twisted it. All the others are quite uniform and smooth, making me think they were no earlier than 1880s. Thanks again for your input.


----------

